# Twerking is Retarded



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I find twerking to be quite retarded. Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's just....... not attractive...at all. It's not graceful or alluring or sexy. It's just like BUTT BUTT BUTT BUTT IN YO FACE MA BUTT HUMP HUMP HUMP. It's almost like... violent to your eyes. :um


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Depends on who is doing it! If the chick is hot I don't mind it, if not yeah its looks pretty dumb.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

This is not the right place to discuss such a sensitive topic


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I chose #3


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

it is retarded but it is kinda sexual and i can see how it can turn guys on.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

let me see that booty work


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

It's dumb.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

This thread inspired me to do an impromptu twerking session.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope twerking survives the fall of our civilization and represents us to the alien races that come digging around, and that it becomes a hot topic at archaeological universities.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I like the cup flip more than twerking though.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I've not voted as there's no option to complain about the OP using the obnoxious word 'retarded'.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol yea it's pretty popular these days. That and turn up


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BadGirl said:


> I've not voted as there's no option to complain about the OP using the obnoxious word 'retarded'.


OK. It makes them look 'mentally challenged'.

There's also something about it that says to me, "_I don't really respect myself,_" which is pretty off-putting.

Like, Miley Cyrus... OK, so you can 'twerk' and 'thrust' and whatever else... but what else is there to you? Do you have opinions? Do you have life goals? Do you have a personality? Should I care? What does it matter what a brainless piece of meat says or thinks about anything?... 'cause that's about all you're coming off as. _"No one actually cares what you have to say, Miley; go back to twerking, and make way for some real girls."_


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

It only looks good with girls with booty. Miley Cyrus has NO booty period. Look up The Twerk Team. Hell, brazilians, Africans can Twerk better LOL =P


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> OK. It makes them look 'mentally challenged'.
> 
> There's also something about it that says to me, "_I don't really respect myself,_" which is pretty off-putting.
> 
> Like, Miley Cyrus... OK, so you can 'twerk' and 'thrust' and whatever else... but what else is there to you? Do you have opinions? Do you have life goals? Do you have a personality? Should I care? What does it matter what a brainless piece of meat says or thinks about anything?... 'cause that's about all you're coming off as. _"No one actually cares what you have to say, Miley; go back to twerking, and make way for some real girls."_


you can really surmise all of this because a person likes to drop their *** down low?


----------



## Nomad64 (Jan 21, 2014)

It looks too violent and aggressive for me to think of it sexually.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Twerking is awesome. The world would be a better place if Working was replaced by Twerking.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sex sells and to hell with modesty, subtly, ethics and common sense.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

But Twerking is like the "Twist" of this era.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

As a whole it is not very attractive. This is one of the better twerking videos I have come across:


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

It should be an Olympic sport. The world must behold the All-American talent..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

licorice said:


> I hope twerking survives the fall of our civilization and represents us to the alien races that come digging around, and that it becomes a hot topic at archaeological universities.


Ah. Yes yes.



LoveMissesG said:


> It only looks good with girls with booty. Miley Cyrus has NO booty period. Look up The Twerk Team. Hell, brazilians, Africans can Twerk better LOL =P


Miley doesn't suck because her booty is is small, but because she dances like a white girl with no rythm.

I agree that having a big booty both makes it easier to twerk and gives a better effect, though. But just having a big booty isn't enough, since twerking isn't just jiggling-your-***-fat.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

nobody cares about, it's just some **** who is trying to get attention to make herself revelant, I don't even know her name, some white girl with an ugly face who is a celebrity


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Mostly I just find how irritated people get about a fad dance hilarious when there's actual problems and crimes going on around them.



moroff said:


> It should be an Olympic sport. The world must behold the All-American talent..


I don't doubt presidents and foreign officials everywhere are already in their offices with videos on the computer, wishing they had a heinie like an American's and yelling at their assistants for walking in on them practicing.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's bring back the Tootsie Roll..


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It can be ok under the right circumstances..
Like if a wasp has flown down the backside of your trousers and you're trying to shake it out.

Also, welcome to adulthood!
Once you start noticing how ridiculous and stupid so much of youth culture is, there's no way back and all you can do is hope you make it to the nursing home before that too gets infected :um


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> OK. It makes them look 'mentally challenged'.
> 
> There's also something about it that says to me, "_I don't really respect myself,_" which is pretty off-putting.
> 
> Like, Miley Cyrus... OK, so you can 'twerk' and 'thrust' and whatever else... but what else is there to you? Do you have opinions? Do you have life goals? Do you have a personality? Should I care? What does it matter what a brainless piece of meat says or thinks about anything?... 'cause that's about all you're coming off as. _"No one actually cares what you have to say, Miley; go back to twerking, and make way for some real girls."_


Nono of course not. She's an android owned by disney, she has no human thoughts.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

A Korean group twerkin' ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny and fun. People take things too seriously. I don't really see it as that sexual though. It's more like a snake charmer taming a cobra. Miley sort of looks like she's having cramps.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

"Head twerking" is so much better!



















But in a way I guess it's appropriate..
Music used to be creative works that inspired you and made you think and feel; it's only natural that resonance made you move your head.
Now it seems to be largely emerge from another body part, and the results are there for all to see


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

kids today


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Like, Miley Cyrus... OK, so you can 'twerk' and 'thrust' and whatever else... but what else is there to you? Do you have opinions? Do you have life goals? Do you have a personality? Should I care? What does it matter what a brainless piece of meat says or thinks about anything?... 'cause that's about all you're coming off as. _"No one actually cares what you have to say, Miley; go back to twerking, and make way for some real girls."_


Presumably her life goals are to make lots and lots of money without really doing anything, and you have to admit that she's doing a pretty good job at that. She does what strippers do everyday, but she gets paid millions for it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

LoveMissesG said:


> It only looks good with girls with booty. Miley Cyrus has NO booty period. Look up The Twerk Team. Hell, brazilians, Africans can Twerk better LOL =P


It's sad how clueless people think Miley is a good representation of what twerking is. She uses her back for god's sake.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I've seen hundreds of twerkin' videos on youtube and I hate them all. It's disgusting. Seems like they have nothing better to do. Shame on them..


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just another boring fad.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe if you're on that phaggy time.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

would still bang







































































wait wut


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Twerking's sexy.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> nobody cares about, it's just some **** who is trying to get attention to make herself revelant, I don't even know her name, some white girl with an ugly face who is a celebrity


Are you saying you don't know Miley Cyrus' name? I find that very hard to believe, unless I'm missing the sarcasm. Plus, she is pretty relevant as many people like her and so do I.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Are you saying you don't know Miley Cyrus' name? I find that very hard to believe, unless I'm missing the sarcasm. Plus, she is pretty relevant as many people like her and so do I.


i don't like miley cyrus.....


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Ants in your pants.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> i don't like miley cyrus.....


I said many, not everyone.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

thomasjune said:


> I've seen *hundreds* of twerkin' videos on youtube and I hate them all. It's disgusting. *Seems like they have nothing better to do.* Shame on them..


Wait what?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Another kid that couldn't handle celebrity after hormones really kicked in. Just losing touch with reality. They just turn into spoiled, delusional, disgusting, out of control, young adults. Calling them adults is a bit too much, maybe.

As for twerking, I find it gross. I don't want you, a stranger, to let me know how much fat and cellulite you have on your butt. I am fine without knowing that, thank you.

Maybe she wants to start a porn or stripping career. In that case, I'd suggest her to put on some more kilos down there and take lessons from this brazilian lady. She'll be really proud of herself at that point.






Her lyrics are crap, I suspect she is lip-syncing, but the hell with that: she can shake her butt! Wooow! Amazing! A true star!


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> It's sad how clueless people think Miley is a good representation of what twerking is. She uses her back for god's sake.


LOLOL *high fives you*


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

This is twerking. Everybody else can have a seat.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Wait what?


Sarcasm


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LoveMissesG said:


> This is twerking. Everybody else can have a seat.


What? I wasn't aware there are twerking experts in here. That actually take pride in this highly sophisticated piece of art.
Was there a twerking competition among SAS members? Were you in that clip?
It will still not change the title of this thread.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> What? I wasn't aware there are twerking experts in here. That actually take pride in this highly sophisticated piece of art.
> Was there a twerking competition among SAS members? Were you in that clip?
> It will still not change the title of this thread.


Yeah you're one of those ppl that can have a seat. LOL. Your opinion is simply that: YOUR opinion. Life still goes on, realize that


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SummerRae said:


> Are you saying you don't know Miley Cyrus' name? I find that very hard to believe, unless I'm missing the sarcasm. Plus, she is pretty relevant as many people like her and so do I.


okay, that's the person, No I don't know the name and even after reading this I will eventually forget since this person means nothing to me, I remember the names of those worth remembering. I've been working at a place where I'm surrounded by some people I don't like or even care to talk to, the truth is I don't even know their names, no joke, I don't. It's like my mind is programmed not to remember certain characters' names


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think many people do it right... sort of one of those late night, night club phenomenons that happen once in a blue moon...

Good "twerking" song...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think it is a little silly. :b But it's just a dance and it can be sexy sometimes (depends on who's doing it).


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

What's wrong with it exactly? It's rather pleasant to watch


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> What's wrong with it exactly? It's rather pleasant to watch


That depends. If it's a 10min clip of a woman violently shaking her a** up and down, it isn't much of an attraction.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's some alternative twerking...


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I have to say, as a devout worshipper of all things badonkadonk...

Twerking has never been attractive to me. Because it's trashy? No, I don't mind trashy. Trashy can be sexy.

It's because it isn't natural. It's not really dancing, which is something bred into us. It's just shaking a body part. It's like, I get it, you have a nice ***...now do something seductive with it instead of just squatting down and humping the air like a dog. Sway your hips to the side, bend over and arch your back, something.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Twerking looks extremely unattractive to me. Even if the person who was doing it was attractive, it'd still be a no.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Twerking at its best


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I find it incredibly vulgar and ostentatious. No thanks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Twerking should be in the olympics.

LOL


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah its pretty silly looking


----------

